# Average Grocery Cost- Gold Coast



## suareznatalia (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello there! I'm thinking of moving to Australia, Queensland (gold coast) and am wondering what the average weekly/bi-weekly or monthly cost of groceries is? Just looking to see if I can get a rough estimate. Thank you !


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Depend s or whether you are moving alone. And also whether u eat out and ur food type.


----------



## natasha1 (May 30, 2015)

You can buy in harbour town at cheaper prices.


----------

